# Popping Corks



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I did some backtracking and found these popping corks that I made last year. First photos shows the process....last picture shows the Balsa wood finished models. I sent some out to be tested but never got any results back. Main problem is the Balsa is very expen$ive. jim


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

that's very nice work!


----------

